# Keroro -- the cotton candy fish!



## Keroro (May 9, 2012)

Keroro is a crowntail, and tri-colored I believe? I wanted to share him with you all and see if he's alright--He feels very small/petite for a betta, since I've seen much larger crown tails. His fins are also very very small and transparent... And I noticed some grey on his coloring but I'm not sure if that's natural or if he's still recovering from his shelf life at petsmart? He seems happy now and has plenty of room to himself.. 

Thank you!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Aww...he's lovely! He has the same coloration as one of my former fish. If he's pretty small he's probably still somewhat young.

Oh, and I just want to let you know that the bamboo you have will rot if left totally submerged. The leaves need to be out of the water. 

Good luck with him


----------



## Keroro (May 9, 2012)

Thanks so much! That's good to know, I was curious about that for a while. Also, it's funny you mention that because a few people have said it--it's a fake tank decoration but I guess it looks pretty realistic, huh?  Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow! He's beautiful! :nicefish: I love the pic of him on his leaf!!!

Oh, I want to add something. You should take he shells out, because they effect the water parameters. ( In a bad way )


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I believe that Keroro is a Butterfly Crowntail.
A Butterfly is a Betta Fish that has a solid color as their body, and 2 different colors on each half of their fin. It's a nice color. My Crowntail kinda looks like yours. Nice name for him BTW, Keroro.


----------



## Keroro (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I believe that Keroro is a Butterfly Crowntail.
> A Butterfly is a Betta Fish that has a solid color as their body, and 2 different colors on each half of their fin. It's a nice color. My Crowntail kinda looks like yours. Nice name for him BTW, Keroro.


Oh that's so cool! Now I can tell people what he is haha  What's your crowntail's name? I'm gonna go creep and see if you have pictures hehe. Thanks so much!




Jessicatm137 said:


> Wow! He's beautiful! :nicefish: I love the pic of him on his leaf!!!
> 
> Oh, I want to add something. You should take he shells out, because they effect the water parameters. ( In a bad way )


Thanks so much! He's such a cutie when he sits there huh?  I'll take your advice but do you mind me asking why they affect it negatively? Should I get fake ones instead? Thanks again!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Keroro...

My Crowntail's name is Lebron. He really does look like yours. Check in my Pictures and Albums, In my Profile. 

Oh, and the Shells would affect it because they have calcium in them, that they would release it into the water. It would affect the Perimeters.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Keroro said:


> Thanks so much! He's such a cutie when he sits there huh?  I'll take your advice but do you mind me asking why they affect it negatively? Should I get fake ones instead? Thanks again!


Keroro is a cutie. 
You can get fake shells if you like how they look and want them.  But real shells effect the Nitrite, Nitrate, and pH levels I think? Oh, I also head they spike the Ammonia levels. Hope this helps.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is gorgeous, i had a female VT like him, but her face was fully red ;p what a lovely boy, i laughed at cotton candy fish, lol it sounded cute :3


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

He's not a butterfly, he's a multi color. Butterflies have white/clear trim along their fins.
Is that other plant fake as well? It is also non aquatic.
Shells will actually raise the hardness of the water... Which for betta, I wouldn't purposefully do.
He's gorgeous. I saw one like him today, and really wanted him! But I couldn't. I don't know where you've been seeing crowntails, but I've always seen them as smaller than regular betta. Also, they seem to be more prone to bloat/constipation, so watch out for that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh. I thought Butterflies were just like what I said. Dang it!!!
So mine is a Multi-Color. Hmmm... Always thought he was a Butterfly.
Thanks for the advice. Really helped me with classifying colors patterns.


----------



## Keroro (May 9, 2012)

thank you everyone!! you're all so nice


----------

